# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [Bêta / Jeu Indé] Dreamz : Platformer Sandbox

## DreamZ

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens sur le forum pour vous présenter notre projet, Dreamz.

Dans le cadre de la production de notre jeu vidéo nous aimerions avoir votre avis concernant certains points sur lesquels on hésite. Comme nous aimerions que ça colle au mieux à notre cible nous nous demandions si la communauté pouvait nous aider.  ::): 

Si vous pouviez, en plus de nous donner votre ressenti, remplir ce questionnaire (qui prend réellement moins de 5min) qui va nous aider sur d’autres points ainsi que sur le choix du visuel. 
Votre avis compte donc énormément !
Merci d’avance.

Lien vers le questionnaire



*Overview*
 Nom : Dreamz
Genre : Sandbox platformer
Objectif : Apprendre la programmation par le jeu, donc de façon plus ludique
Cible : 11-25 ans 
Support : PC (Windows / Mac)
Technologie : Unity

*Le jeu* :
 Dreamz est un jeu qui a pour vocation d’apprendre les principes de base de la programmation à l’aide de petites missions. C’est un jeu pour les collégiens, lycéens mais pas que ! C’est très simple, le joueur a la possibilité de créer son propre niveau de jeu dans lequel il peut programmer le comportement de n’importe quel objet/monstre de Level Design ! 
Quand son niveau est terminé, le joueur peut l’upload en 1 clic. Il obtient un lien web qu’il peut partager à toute la communauté et ainsi permettre à d’autres personnes de jouer son niveau.



(Vous pouvez jouer sur Mac et Pc pour le moment, mais vous ne pouvez pas encore partager vos niveaux :-()

*L’équipe* : 
 Nous sommes une startup appelée Appinest et nous développons des applications ludo-éducatives. 
Le jeu Dreamz est en plein développement, de ce fait, la version que vous allez bientôt pouvoir tester n’aura que neuf mois de travail. Nous sommes conscients qu’il reste du chemin à parcourir mais nous aimons les retours constructifs qui nous permettent d’avancer. 
Donc si vous avez des retours concernant Dreamz, n’hésitez pas  ::):  !


*Visuels de Dreamz* 
*Îles de création des niveaux* 


*Niveaux de la communauté* 



*Editeur de niveau et fenêtre de comportement de l’objet* 
 

*Un exemple de niveau* 



Nous prenons tous les messages constructifs !
Merci de votre écoute !

Ps : Vous pouvez également suivre l'avancement du projet sur nos réseaux sociaux !
Dreamz sur Facebook !
Dreamz sur Twitter !

----------


## DreamZ

Hello !

Je reviens vers vous pour savoir si vous avez eu l'occasion de tester le jeu ?
Si vous cliquez sur la bannière "Tester Dreamz" vous allez être redirigé vers le site où vous pouvez y jouer.
Vous n'avez pas besoin de télécharger quoique ce soit, il existe une version web !

Je remets le lien ici : Jouer à Dreamz

Vos retours sont très importants pour nous donc n'hésitez surtout pas à nous dire ce que vous avez pensé du jeu !  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Salut,

J'ai voulu essayer la version web sur Chrome mais ça m'a remonté une erreur, comment je peux récupérer le log javascript pour connaitre le problème?

"Uncaught incorrect header check"

----------


## DreamZ

Salut,

Effectivement, les versions web des browsers bug en ce moment...
Pour tester le jeu il faut le télécharger sur Windows ou Mac (désolé pour les autres :-()
On s'occupe de ce problème !

----------


## DreamZ

Rebonjour tout le monde,

Je viens donner des nouvelles du projet !
Aujourd'hui nous sommes en train de décider du personnage principal.
C'est pourquoi on aimerait vraiment avoir votre avis sur le choix graphique à adopter  ::): 
Si en plus vous pouviez expliquer votre choix ça serait top !





Merci d'avance !

----------


## Enigma

Numéro 4/9 parce que les loutres ça poutre. Ou le numéro 3 parce que les grenouilles font des bon jumpman.

----------


## Cannes

Numéro 11 ou 9 !

----------


## DreamZ

Merci de vos réponses  ::):

----------


## Enigma

Vous devriez poster l'exemple de niveau dans une plus grande résolution. Tel quel j'ai aucune idée de ce que sont les trucs rond et noir. 

En parlant de noir je déconseille pour les projectiles, ça nuit à la visibilité et même sur un bon écran c'est pas tip top.

----------


## DreamZ

Oui c'est vrai tu as raison.
Vous devriez très bientôt avoir des nouvelles, on avance vite et on a hâte de vous montrer ce qu'on a fait jusqu'à présent!  ::): 

De plus on vous informe qu'on a décidé de choisir le numéro 17.
On a fait ce choix car on a aimé l'idée d'avoir pour notre héros quelqu'un d'un peu sournois qui fait des bêtises etc  ::):  
Désolé s'il y'a des déçus parmi vous :/

----------


## DreamZ

*
Rebonjour ! Cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas donné de nouvelle concernant le jeu et donc par conséquent vous allez voir que dans ce post il y a beaucoup de nouveautés !*

Tout d'abord voici notre Trailer !




Voici notre nouveau menu, où il y a trois modes disponibles. Le mode Edit, le mode Play et le mode Aventure.




*Mode Edit*


Le jeu vous permet d'utiliser 2 outils clés : 

-	Vous pouvez placer ce que vous voulez dans le niveau, en passant par le sol, les objets de LD et les ennemis ! Nous sommes encore en train d'ajouter de nouveaux éléments pour permettre aux joueurs de faire le niveau qui leur plaît et avoir beaucoup d’émergence ! 

-	Nous avons aussi remplacé les blocs de codes, c'est plus simple à sélectionner et beaucoup de nouveaux blocs ont été rajouté. 

 



*Mode Play*


  


Comme vous savez ce jeu est un jeu de plate-forme. Nous avons changé les controles du personnage. Notre objectif est d'éviter que le joueur se retrouve bloqué dans un niveau.
On a donc :  

-	Des mouvements classiques: bouger, sauter
-	Tu es un magicien donc tu tires des orbes magiques 
-	Tu es un chat donc tu peux faire des walljump et des wallrun !



 



Voici des exemples de ce que l'on peut créer comme niveaux dans Crazy Dreamz: MagiCats Edition

 


N'hésitez pas à nous rejoindre sur nos réseaux sociaux:
Twitter: twitter.com/Dreamz_Game
Facebook: www.facebook.com/crazydreamzgame/

Et de visiter notre site pour en savoir plus:
https://crazy-dreamz.com/

J'espère que vous trouvez le jeu toujours intéressant et si vous avez la moindre question ou le moindre conseil, je suis preneur ! Cela ne peut que nous faire avancer !  ::): 

Merci !


*De plus voici 10 clés Steam pour pouvoir essayer notre beta ! 

- DIVJH-5G4JM-Q7R0Z
- JCY5H-FPNKY-69CW2
- WW2LX-ZI6PJ-CFJ7R
- 669HG-DBHMA-WGZZC
- XDMDV-G3AG6-ZGKMG
- FN30T-YG4HG-N4M6M
- P4CIK-CEJMB-TBHYD
- 6GNT2-QVDY5-BBTP0
- 8ZEH3-NN8WL-R2P5Z
- WK305-IJD69-GEBNJ*

----------


## Cannes

J'en ai pris une ! Je fais un retour demain :D

----------


## Ruvon

Pris l'avant dernière, je regarde ça  :;):

----------


## Kupris

Ça télécharge également de mon côté, vous pensez rentrer en relation avec des équipes éducatives ou autre ?
La direction artistique est mignonne en tout cas  ::): 

Edit : retour à chaud.

On m'indique les commandes au lancement de la mission mais les dialogues continuent de défiler en fond car le jeu n'est pas en pause.Lorsque je fais echap, on m'affiche une popup me demandant de confirmer si je souhaite quitter, serait-il possible de quitter celle-ci autrement qu'en allant cliquer sur la croix (en appuyant de nouveau sur echap par exemple) ?Les dialogues défilent peut-être un peu trop vite dans le tutoriel, et pourtant je ne suis pas si lent à la détente. Il serait intéressant de pouvoir relancer les dialogues du grand maître par le biais d'une touche en étant à sa portée.Il n'y a pas de bruitages quand on ramasse les orbes, ça fait tout drôle  ::P: Dans le niveau où on nous demande de bouger la plateforme, on se retrouve avec le bouton du shop qui le recouvre en partie, ce n'est pas très ergonomique.En partie classique, j'appuis sur le bouton de pause pour tester la magie et ça me renvoie dans le menu du choix des missions  ::huh:: 

Je referais une petite session dans l'après-midi  :;): 
Le concept est intéressant en tout cas, la base est là.

----------


## madgic

J'ai pris l'avant avant dernier, voici mes premières impressions :

- La première mission est la mission 9  ::huh:: 
- Quand on tombe, notre personnage revient en arrière et retombe jusqu'à temps qu'il puisse de retrouver à un endroit stable
- Les touches sont pas pratique et on peut pas les modifier. Il y a très peu de touches mais on ne peut pas y accéder facilement de qu'une seule main.
- Quand on va sur aventure et que l"on clique sur un niveau, le nom est unName.
- Dans missions du début où on peut pas mettre en pause, on peut pas quitter le niveau. 
- Dans la sixième mission (mission 14), les porcs épics ne piquent pas sauf si je lance le jeu puis je vais dans aventures puis je lance la mission. Si je retourne au menu puis je relance, ils ne piquent plus.
- Dans la même mission, il y a deux porcs épics qui tombent directement dans le vide et la première plateforme pivote de 90°. C'est bizarre. Quand j'oriente la plateforme, elle se remet toujours dans la même position.

Voilà, voilà, en espérant que ça peut aider  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ca a l'air joli comme tout, et j'aime le concept de "jeu à monter soi-même". Beau boulot.  :;):  Je continuerai de suivre votre projet.  ::):

----------


## Kupris

Je rencontre les mêmes soucis que madgicsysteme concernant la quatorzième mission (et je n'ai pas trouvé comment terminer le niveau une fois passé la première plateforme   ::unsure::  ).
Je ne sais pas si Aventure ne comprend que les tutoriaux mais il serait préférable d'indiquer l'utilité des premières mission.
Aussi l'écran de sélection de niveau manque d'informations, retrouver le numéro de la mission ainsi qu'un rapide descriptif ne serait pas du luxe  :;):

----------


## DreamZ

> J'en ai pris une ! Je fais un retour demain :D


Super, merci !  ::): 




> Pris l'avant dernière, je regarde ça


D'ac, n'hésite pas à nous faire tes retours !




> Ça télécharge également de mon côté, vous pensez rentrer en relation avec des équipes éducatives ou autre ?
> La direction artistique est mignonne en tout cas 
> 
> Edit : retour à chaud.
> 
> On m'indique les commandes au lancement de la mission mais les dialogues continuent de défiler en fond car le jeu n'est pas en pause.Lorsque je fais echap, on m'affiche une popup me demandant de confirmer si je souhaite quitter, serait-il possible de quitter celle-ci autrement qu'en allant cliquer sur la croix (en appuyant de nouveau sur echap par exemple) ?Les dialogues défilent peut-être un peu trop vite dans le tutoriel, et pourtant je ne suis pas si lent à la détente. Il serait intéressant de pouvoir relancer les dialogues du grand maître par le biais d'une touche en étant à sa portée.Il n'y a pas de bruitages quand on ramasse les orbes, ça fait tout drôle Dans le niveau où on nous demande de bouger la plateforme, on se retrouve avec le bouton du shop qui le recouvre en partie, ce n'est pas très ergonomique.En partie classique, j'appuis sur le bouton de pause pour tester la magie et ça me renvoie dans le menu du choix des missions 
> 
> Je referais une petite session dans l'après-midi 
> Le concept est intéressant en tout cas, la base est là.


Merci pour ton retour !
Alors oui effectivement, on se pose la question d'approcher des structures éducatives ou donner des cours dans des ateliers par exemple. Après nous ne voulons pas être perçu comme un jeu éducatif mais comme un jeu. Il faut juste qu'on trouve la limite entre les deux.

* Effectivement il faut qu'on fixe ça.
* C'est vrai que ça parait plus ludique et ergonomique ce que tu proposes !
*  ::P: , pas bête !
* Oui c'est en work in progress !
* On est dessus !
* Oui c 'est un petit bug !




> J'ai pris l'avant avant dernier, voici mes premières impressions :
> 
> - La première mission est la mission 9 
> - Quand on tombe, notre personnage revient en arrière et retombe jusqu'à temps qu'il puisse de retrouver à un endroit stable
> - Les touches sont pas pratique et on peut pas les modifier. Il y a très peu de touches mais on ne peut pas y accéder facilement de qu'une seule main.
> - Quand on va sur aventure et que l"on clique sur un niveau, le nom est unName.
> - Dans missions du début où on peut pas mettre en pause, on peut pas quitter le niveau. 
> - Dans la sixième mission (mission 14), les porcs épics ne piquent pas sauf si je lance le jeu puis je vais dans aventures puis je lance la mission. Si je retourne au menu puis je relance, ils ne piquent plus.
> - Dans la même mission, il y a deux porcs épics qui tombent directement dans le vide et la première plateforme pivote de 90°. C'est bizarre. Quand j'oriente la plateforme, elle se remet toujours dans la même position.
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour ton retour !

- Oui c'est bizarre, on fixe ça !
- On est en train de fixer ça
- On est en train de réfléchir pour savoir si on n'allait pas mettre ZQSD, E pour tirer et Espace pour sauter, des avis ?
- On a oublié de mettre les noms ^^
- Super, merci beaucoup on était pas au courant !
- Oui c'est un bug qui revient de temps en temps...




> Ca a l'air joli comme tout, et j'aime le concept de "jeu à monter soi-même". Beau boulot.  Je continuerai de suivre votre projet.


Cool ! N'hésite pas non plus à essayer le jeu et à nous donner ton avis si tu as le temps !  ::): 




> Je rencontre les mêmes soucis que madgicsysteme concernant la quatorzième mission (et je n'ai pas trouvé comment terminer le niveau une fois passé la première plateforme   ).
> Je ne sais pas si Aventure ne comprend que les tutoriaux mais il serait préférable d'indiquer l'utilité des premières mission.
> Aussi l'écran de sélection de niveau manque d'informations, retrouver le numéro de la mission ainsi qu'un rapide descriptif ne serait pas du luxe


-On règle très vite ce problème, on est censé pouvoir programmer cette plateforme pour la faire avancer et ainsi utiliser la fonction "grimpette" pour accéder à la fin du niveau.
-Effectivement c'est une très bonne remarque !
-On pensait le faire ça tombe bien!  ::P: 




Encore une fois merci à tout le monde de prendre le temps d'essayer notre jeu et de nous apporter votre aide pour résoudre des bugs ou nous donner des conseils ! Ça nous aide beaucoup !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

J'ai pris la deuxième, j'essaierai de tester ça.  :;):  Pour plus de facilité pour les suivants, j'ai grisé ci-dessous les clés déjà prises à coup sûr. Peut-être que d'autres le sont, mais je n'ai pas moyen de le savoir...
- DIVJH-5G4JM-Q7R0Z
- JCY5H-FPNKY-69CW2
- WW2LX-ZI6PJ-CFJ7R
- 669HG-DBHMA-WGZZC
- XDMDV-G3AG6-ZGKMG
- FN30T-YG4HG-N4M6M
- P4CIK-CEJMB-TBHYD
- 6GNT2-QVDY5-BBTP0
- 8ZEH3-NN8WL-R2P5Z
- WK305-IJD69-GEBNJ

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

*Bon, je viens de tester brièvement. Voici mes remarques :*
- Je trouve que le perso est un peu trop bas dans l'herbe, ça me perturbe. Je préférerais le _collider_  un peu plus haut pour que le perso soit moins enfoncé dans le gazon.
- Les bulles du tuto ne s'affichent que trop brièvement. Du coup, pas le temps de lire. Je me suis retrouvé bloqué au niveau 11 (?) car le petit chat qui t'indique une nouvelle technique a parlé trop vite...  ::P:  Eventuellement, il faudrait ajouter la possibilité de redemander les conseils "tuto" à tout moment, au moins dans la partie découverte.
- J'ai regardé un peu l'éditeur, ça a l'air bien fichu. En revanche, l'interface me semble beaucoup trop brouillonne. Je me suis perdu dans tous ces boutons éparpillés sur l'écran, ne comprenant pas comment revenir dans le mode "test du niveau". Je pense qu'il faut fournir un effort pour une plus grande compréhension de l'interface. Autant la partie "Scratch" à droite est claire, autant tout le reste est trop éparpillé.

Voilà pour le moment. J'essaierai de le tester davantage, notamment sur la partie éditeur de niveaux.  :;): 

Edit : je lis seulement les commentaires des autres testeurs. Je partage leurs avis.  :;):

----------


## DreamZ

> J'ai pris la deuxième, j'essaierai de tester ça.  Pour plus de facilité pour les suivants, j'ai grisé ci-dessous les clés déjà prises à coup sûr. Peut-être que d'autres le sont, mais je n'ai pas moyen de le savoir...
> - DIVJH-5G4JM-Q7R0Z
> - JCY5H-FPNKY-69CW2
> - WW2LX-ZI6PJ-CFJ7R
> - 669HG-DBHMA-WGZZC
> - XDMDV-G3AG6-ZGKMG
> - FN30T-YG4HG-N4M6M
> - P4CIK-CEJMB-TBHYD
> - 6GNT2-QVDY5-BBTP0
> ...


Merci d'avoir fait ça, c'est plus clair !




> *Bon, je viens de tester brièvement. Voici mes remarques :*
> - Je trouve que le perso est un peu trop bas dans l'herbe, ça me perturbe. Je préférerais le _collider_  un peu plus haut pour que le perso soit moins enfoncé dans le gazon.
> - Les bulles du tuto ne s'affichent que trop brièvement. Du coup, pas le temps de lire. Je me suis retrouvé bloqué au niveau 11 (?) car le petit chat qui t'indique une nouvelle technique a parlé trop vite...  Eventuellement, il faudrait ajouter la possibilité de redemander les conseils "tuto" à tout moment, au moins dans la partie découverte.
> - J'ai regardé un peu l'éditeur, ça a l'air bien fichu. En revanche, l'interface me semble beaucoup trop brouillonne. Je me suis perdu dans tous ces boutons éparpillés sur l'écran, ne comprenant pas comment revenir dans le mode "test du niveau". Je pense qu'il faut fournir un effort pour une plus grande compréhension de l'interface. Autant la partie "Scratch" à droite est claire, autant tout le reste est trop éparpillé.
> 
> Voilà pour le moment. J'essaierai de le tester davantage, notamment sur la partie éditeur de niveaux. 
> 
> Edit : je lis seulement les commentaires des autres testeurs. Je partage leurs avis.



- C'est un autre point de vue, on essaiera les deux solutions  ::): 
- Oui tu as raison
- Est-ce que tu pourrais faire un screen pour qu'on sache où ce n'est pas très clair pour toi ?

Merci à toi en tout cas !


On a lancé notre DevBlog avec notre premier post : 
https://crazy-dreamz.com/blog/

On présente la startup, pourquoi on a décidé de faire ce jeu / ce devblog et notre histoire.
Par la suite on fera des articles pour expliquer le choix de la direction artistique, comment on fait notre selection en ce qui concerne le sound design, comment on a réussi à lever de l'argent pour créer le jeu etc...  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

Salut,

bonne idée ce DevBlog ( et chouette thème ), ça me plairait de lire des détails intimes un retour détaillé sur les débuts et l'avancement du projet, donc si vous tenez le rythme, à dans deux semaines.  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> ...- Est-ce que tu pourrais faire un screen pour qu'on sache où ce n'est pas très clair pour toi ?


Voici mes remarques sous forme de captures écran :

Pourquoi ce "+" ? Je ne comprends pas à quoi il sert...
Par ailleurs, il serait pratique de prévoir une flèche (à gauche) pour replier le volet ou une croix pour le fermer car on n'a pas forcément l'idée de cliquer droit pour fermer.


Prévoir un menu pour les manettes permettrait de retrouver les commandes en un coup d'oeil quand on ne sait plus, ou si ça fait un moment qu'on n'a plus joué.


Comme ça a été déjà dit, je crois, légender les niveaux permettrait de s'y retrouver plus facilement. Au départ, je n'avais pas compris que les autres étaient des niveaux vides à créer...  ::rolleyes::  Si je comprends bien, on ne peut créer qu'un maximum de 7 niveaux ? Comment fonctionnent les 4 du milieu ?  ::blink:: 


Un exemple tout con : étant habitué à Photoshop, mon premier réflexe est de sélectionner l'élément pour le supprimer... et ce n'est pas possible. Il faut utiliser la gomme, mais je ne trouve pas cela logique, on devrait pouvoir sélectionner l'élément et faire "Suppr" directement (en plus de la gomme...)


Ici, on se doute plus ou moins que l'on peut soit supprimer tout l'élément soit un tronçon seulement, mais des infobulles sur les outils ne seraient pas de trop.  ::rolleyes:: 


Voilà. En espérant que ça vous aide. Vous avez de la chance, je suis un peu gâteux donc je réfléchis lentement  :Fouras: , du coup ça vous donne une idée des noeuds qu'on peut se faire dans la tête quand on est monotâche.  ::P: 

Plus sérieusement, je pense qu'il est souvent difficile de réaliser une interface qui soit claire pour tout un chacun. J'en ai l'expérience à travers mon boulot et les sites web que l'on réalise à l'agence : ce qui nous paraît clair lors de la création de l'interface/charte graphique échappe parfois complètement à l'utilisateur lambda ou au client.  ::O: 

En définitive, je n'étais pas très concentré la dernière fois quand je l'ai testé, mais à la deuxième utilisation ça m'a paru bien plus clair quand même.  ::):

----------


## DreamZ

> Salut,
> 
> bonne idée ce DevBlog ( et chouette thème ), ça me plairait de lire des détails intimes un retour détaillé sur les débuts et l'avancement du projet, donc si vous tenez le rythme, à dans deux semaines.


Merci ça fait plaisir !  ::): 




> Voici mes remarques sous forme de captures écran :
> 
> Pourquoi ce "+" ? Je ne comprends pas à quoi il sert...
> Par ailleurs, il serait pratique de prévoir une flèche (à gauche) pour replier le volet ou une croix pour le fermer car on n'a pas forcément l'idée de cliquer droit pour fermer.
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/08/22/8f49...3028983.md.jpg
> 
> Prévoir un menu pour les manettes permettrait de retrouver les commandes en un coup d'oeil quand on ne sait plus, ou si ça fait un moment qu'on n'a plus joué.
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/08/22/4ed0...8a26b09.md.jpg
> 
> ...



1er screen : Effectivement c'est une bonne idée !

2eme screen : Pour le moment les contrôles manettes fonctionnent que sur le mode play et on est en train de travailler sur le mode edit  ::): 

3eme screen : On va faire une refonte graphique pour une meilleure compréhension

4eme screen : Pour le moment on peut supprimer dans le menu déroulant avec la gomme et avec le clic droit qui est en fait la gomme. Tu as fait un décors avec la liane et c'est pour le moment le seul élément qu'on ne peut pas supprimer en morceau. Quand mets la gomme dessus tu supprimes tout ce que tu as crée avec :/

5eme screen : C'est ça, tu peux supprimer en gros bloc ou en petit bloc


Merci pour ces retours en tout cas, ça va vraiment nous aider  ::): 




On a été à la Gamescom la semaine dernière, on a fait un article sur notre site. 
On donne nos impressions, les bons et mauvais points qu'on a rencontrés. 

The Gamescom survival guide as an indie game developer

N'hésitez pas à nous donner votre avis par rapport à cet article  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Merci pour ces retours en tout cas, ça va vraiment nous aider


Tant mieux. Je pense que le projet en vaut la peine.  :;):

----------


## DreamZ

> Tant mieux. Je pense que le projet en vaut la peine.


Merci !
On est train de faire une mise à jour, donc d'ici aujourd'hui ou demain tu devrais avoir la nouvelle version, on améliore beaucoup de choses mais on est conscients qu'il reste encore beaucoup de travail.
Comme c'est un F2P il sera en constante amélioration  ::):

----------


## DreamZ

Hello !

Nous avons fait une mise à jour conséquente la semaine dernière sur le jeu :

*General :*

- Les fps sont cap à 60fps
- La liste des niveaux de la communauté a été nettoyée
- La caméra du personnage principal a été amélioré 
- Intégration du déplacement dans l'éditeur de niveau avec ZQSD ou les flèches directionnelles 
- Résolution de bugs divers


*Graphisme :*

- Nouveaux background : îles volantes



- Nouvelles animations du personnage principal 
- Nouvelles animations  des ennemis

  

- Ajouts de nouveaux éléments de décor 
- L'interface utilisateur a été mise à jour

*Contenu :*

- Finir un niveau de la communauté fait gagner des pièces 
- Des améliorations ont été apportés aux blocs de code 
- Des améliorations ont été apportés au tutoriel et aux missions 
- Intégrations des musiques et des effets sonores

Patch Notes 0.1

A la prochaine !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ça bosse !  ::o:   :;):

----------


## DreamZ

> Ça bosse !


On essaye de bosser, oui :D

Bonjour tout le monde !
Je reviens vers vous avec un nouvel article !
Désolé c'est toujours en anglais ^^

Why is coding so important? 5 reasons why your kids need to learn visual programing! 

https://crazy-dreamz.com/2017/09/07/...l-programming/

On serait super contents d'avoir des avis sur cet article ! Donc n'hésitez surtout pas !  ::): 
Je reviens très vite nous annoncer de nouvelles mises à jour !  ::): 

_(Peut-être un boss qui sait )_

----------


## raaaahman

J'ai lu l'article, même si je ne me sens pas vraiment concerné par le titre. 

Il y a peut-être un focus trop important sur les jeux vidéos, alors que l'article tente de faire comprendre que l'informatique sera partout, ça n'aide pas trop à réaliser tous les enjeux pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas la notion.

Aussi cette boutade: "By the way, hacking a cyborg seems way more efficient than filling it with bullets. This isn’t 80’s anymore. Just saying." M'a paru un peu trop abrupte dans le contexte. Parler de cribler un cyborg de balles ça me paraît aussi un peu loin de l'univers mignon du jeu.

Sinon c'est bien d'expliquer votre vision de l'apprentissage du code, et comme l'article est un généraliste, ne vaudrait-il pas le coup de le publier sur un réseau social genre Medium pour ratisser un public un peu plus large?

----------


## DreamZ

> J'ai lu l'article, même si je ne me sens pas vraiment concerné par le titre. 
> 
> Il y a peut-être un focus trop important sur les jeux vidéos, alors que l'article tente de faire comprendre que l'informatique sera partout, ça n'aide pas trop à réaliser tous les enjeux pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas la notion.
> 
> Aussi cette boutade: "By the way, hacking a cyborg seems way more efficient than filling it with bullets. This isn’t 80’s anymore. Just saying." M'a paru un peu trop abrupte dans le contexte. Parler de cribler un cyborg de balles ça me paraît aussi un peu loin de l'univers mignon du jeu.
> 
> Sinon c'est bien d'expliquer votre vision de l'apprentissage du code, et comme l'article est un généraliste, ne vaudrait-il pas le coup de le publier sur un réseau social genre Medium pour ratisser un public un peu plus large?


Merci de ton retour, je comprends ton opinion.

Tu as aussi raison sur le fait d'essayer de le publier sur d'autres canaux, c'est ce qu'on essaye de faire. Après comme on a déjà un blog, je ne suis pas certain qu'un Medium soit vraiment intéressant pour nous. Si on commence à potentiellement split notre trafic, on ne va pas s'en sortir ^^. Car sur Medium on doit faire venir les gens sur notre article, ce n'est pas un site à proprement parlé qui récence tous les articles :/

Merci de continuer de nous lire en tout cas, ça nous encourage à continuer !  ::):

----------


## DreamZ

Hello tout le monde !


Afin d'annoncer notre accès anticipé le 21 septembre sur Steam, nous avons décidé de faire un ThunderClap. Les médias sociaux sont un moyen facile de dire quelque chose, mais c'est une façon difficile d'être entendu. Grâce à Thunderclap, on peut faire bouger les choses. Il permet à un seul message d'être partagé par beaucoup de personnes.


N'hésitez pas à y participer et à partager ce lien ! Plus il y a de gens à bord meilleure sera la fête !


https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/...reamz-s-launch

Merci !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Désolé, je vous aurais bien soutenus mais je ne suis inscrit sur aucun des 3 médias sociaux proposés.  ::sad::

----------


## DreamZ

> Désolé, je vous aurais bien soutenus mais je ne suis inscrit sur aucun des 3 médias sociaux proposés.


Pas de soucis, je comprends ce choix  ::P: 

Je viens aujourd'hui vers vous pour vous dire que l'Early Access du jeu était disponible sur Steam, on travail maintenant sur une version très stable et sur par la suite sur des features pour rendre encore plus fun l'expérience de jeu !  ::): 



Dîtes nous ce que vous pensez de la version actuelle sur Steam

----------


## DreamZ

Notre nouvel article est en ligne sur notre forum: How we raised 200k€ without any game released



Peut-être que cela peut aider certaines personnes. Cependant n'oubliez pas que c'est notre point de vue, donc si vous n'êtes pas d'accord c'est tout à fait normal, nous n'avons pas la science infuse !

Dans tous les cas on attend vos retours avec impatience  ::): 

Bonne lecture ! :D

Ps: Il y a eu un Patch de fait sur Steam sur la version actuelle, n'hésitez pas à la tester non plus :D

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je me suis aperçu il y a quelques jours que j'avais le jeu complet dans ma bibliothèque Steam !  ::O:  Merci !  ::lol::  Du coup, je l'essaierai.  :;):

----------

